# Forum > MMO > ArcheAge > ArcheAge Bots and Programs >  Land Grabber Plugin

## TheFarmMaster

Does it exist? Yes. Is it for sale? Yes. Is it for sale to everyone? No. Does it work with Archebuddy only? Yes.

A lot of people have been requesting a land grabbing plugin for Archebuddy. There is always the danger that releasing it for public consumption would create terrible problems. I initially wrote this script for me to help me snatch up land that is expiring due to unpaid taxes and reselling the land for a profit. It has worked flawlessly.

It is now time to make it available to those of you that want to invest in a plugin that will yield you upwards of 600 gold for selling a small 16x16 plot that you acquired through diligent means.

The list of features are below and I've attached a screenshot of the program's user interface. The plugin will be under constant development and I welcome feature requests.

Upon purchasing the plugin, you will receive a zip file with the plugin DLL, a license file, and an instruction file.

Please PM me to purchase, ask for new features, report bugs, or for technical support on using the plugin. Purchasing this plugin entitles you to unlimited updates of the plugin as they are released, i.e. you get all future versions included.

The price of the plugin is $30USD and I accept only BitCoin for the purchase. I will provide you with the Bitcoin address to send payment when you PM. The plugin is restricted to 2 characters on the same server and I will need the two character names and server name in order to create your license file. Additionally, for reasons that are obvious, I may limit the number of licenses on any given server. The licenses for the Aranzeb US server are all sold out, so please don't ask about getting this on Aranzeb.

Current Features

Provides a list of expiring housing/farm plots and the time when they expire.
Provides "Go To" functionality so you can move your character automatically to the expiring lot.
Allows you to enter the item you wish to place on the lot and validate its existence in your inventory.
Allows you to spam the placement of the item on the lot coordinates you specify. The coordinates are obtained from the list of expiring house/farm plots.



Upcoming Features

Export list of expiring houses as a CSV file for your use.



Let me know if you have any questions and please PM to purchase. I can also write custom plugins for a small fee (depending on the amount of work involved obviously with payment terms being half upfront and the other half after a demo of the completed plugin).

----------


## archlord12345

1: User join date 09/10/2014 Dont trust people that offer closed stuff when they joined the same day, scam

2: Will you get virus? YES

3: This guy thread got closed on Abuddy forum ( AND YES you need archebuddy to run his virus)

4: only bitcoin? definitivly a scam again.

5: Trion is making logs of people that land grab houses. Stay away from this

6: Request thread closed and this guy banned for offering virus

----------


## tokyov

> 1: User join date 09/10/2014 Dont trust people that offer closed stuff when they joined the same day, scam
> 
> 2: Will you get virus? YES
> 
> 3: This guy thread got closed on Abuddy forum ( AND YES you need archebuddy to run his virus)
> 
> 4: only bitcoin? definitivly a scam again.
> 
> 5: Trion is making logs of people that land grab houses. Stay away from this
> ...


Again, your full of shit. I was lucky enough to be a beta tester and this worked perfectly. Got me a 24x24 and a 16x16 (with like 12 other people trying to get the same spot).

----------


## archlord12345

when he will decide that he sold enough and its time to get your account information dont come here to cry you lost it. 

Global warning, never trust a fresh made account on hack websites that offer private code

----------


## Kotzu

he is scammer, is posted on archebuddy

----------


## tokyov

> he is scammer, is posted on archebuddy


link? Oh wait, there isnt one because there is none.

----------


## Kotzu

https://www.thebuddyforum.com/archeb...er-plugin.html 

and the post is locked, stop posting for him, trying to scam.

----------


## tokyov

> https://www.thebuddyforum.com/archeb...er-plugin.html 
> 
> and the post is locked, stop posting for him, trying to scam.


You obviously can't read or lack reading comprehension skills. The post is locked because users arent allowed to post obfuscated DLL's, if you happened to read what the thread says. Idiots. Anyways, from what I've been told, it will be up on the buddystore soon!

----------


## SirBotAloT

check out here dunno if legit xD http://poopiedoopie.ecwid.com/#!/Lan...090/category=0 3 left

----------


## Zakiderex

Pm me if interested  :Smile:

----------


## DeMoN

^ sounds legit im in. 
/end_sarcasim
no seriously send it to me  :Cool:

----------


## Mojoguy01

FYI: tokyov tends to defend this scammer in every forum it is posted. Rather suspicious, no? Also, it's a refabbed version of PoopieDoopies, and is a private dll required for Archebuddy. In other words it is a scammer trying to steal accounts and/or put trojans on your PC.

Please ban this farm guy.

----------


## Firegone

> Pm me if interested


Inbox still full :-(

----------

